# Intelligent remote- how to change the battery



## rickard681 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi all-
I have an '08 Altima with the damn 'intelligent remote'. They gave me two of them with the car and one has a dead battery already. Can anyone tell me how to change the battery in the damn remote?
Thanks
Rick


----------



## the__razor (Jan 22, 2008)

Can't say for sure as I have an '04 but I would assume it's just a simply pry-open setup. Other electronics may have a small screw; this can even be hidden behind and FCC sticker or whatnot but after removing the screw it's usually just a matter of prying it open.


----------



## rickard681 (Mar 14, 2008)

*No set screw...even under the sticker on remote*

Hi-
Thanks for the advice. No screw under the sticker and (believe it or not) this is the first remote I have seen where prying is not obvious. It has to be one or the other....just don't know WHERE to pry...and how. Many have one end secured under a lip or slide....the other to pry on.
Anyone have any experience with the Intelligent (Smart) remote for the '07 - '08 Nissans?
G-


----------



## Nissan Fanatic (Mar 6, 2008)

yeah, just remove the key from the intelligent key case and pry it from there (I like using a coin that fits perfectly into the slot.) Gently work your way around the remote with your fingers until the remote is completly opened.


----------



## rickard681 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for your help. That worked. It just wasn't obvious to me. I used a small, sharp pocket knife to pry t the edge of where the key goes....not on the slot itself. It just came apart. Battery is a 2032 and the spare works great.
Rick


----------

